# Cleaned my Jaguar F-Type Coupe V6S.



## lofty (Jun 19, 2007)

So I picked the car up just over a week ago, it was very well presented by the dealer with just the odd mark here and there to sort out.I machined the worst hazing out in a couple of minutes so was pretty chuffed. I decided to give it a good clean today and add some better protection.I had already treated the wheels to C5 before they were fitted by the dealer so they were taken care of.Gave it a quick wash and as the paintwork is pretty good with very few swirls I decided to just machine apply Prima Amigo and gave it a coat of Swissvax Best Of Show.I polished the lovely exhaust tips with my trusty little tub of Megs NXT, treated the tyres to some Wonder Walls and Bobs your uncle, better than new 
Its a pity the sun went behind the clouds just as I got my camera out !!!


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

:argie::argie:

Think I've just had a crisis! On of the sexiest cars you can buy IMO, congratulations buddy, hope you're enjoying it!


----------



## pug207 (Jun 22, 2012)

i thought the convertable was good looking but this is something else..... stunning, good job!


----------



## Zetec-al (Feb 28, 2011)

That is gorgeous!!


----------



## CaptainGaunt23 (May 18, 2014)

Wow what a car!


----------



## mercboy (Jan 31, 2008)

wonder if the wife will let me sell our house,move into rented and buy one..awsome


----------



## Serkie (Dec 8, 2007)

Simply Beautiful & Congratulations!

On my list as a suitable replacement for my car next year.


----------



## Rabidracoon28 (May 31, 2012)

Extremely jealous. That is beautiful. Good job Lofty


----------



## polac5397 (Apr 16, 2014)

wow what a car !!


----------



## nbray67 (Mar 22, 2012)

It looks rather slow!!

Love the carbon touches and the overall look is one of sheer beauty.

Still looks slow tho!! :lol:


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Stunner....:thumb:

Keep expecting to see paint on the drive there that looks so wet.


----------



## DimSum (Aug 13, 2013)

Wow, really nice car and good choice of colour.


----------



## tricky tree (Apr 15, 2013)

Lovely

Not seen the coupe before


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Stunning stunning stunning


----------



## neilb62 (Jul 30, 2007)

Wow... Not seen one yet, thats beautiful... :argie:


----------



## -damon- (Aug 19, 2010)

i am not a jag person but omfg that is a stunner :argie::argie::argie::argie::argie:


----------



## Bill58 (Jul 5, 2010)

That's a gorgeous car!


----------



## Wout_RS (Jun 13, 2012)

Congratz man! The most sexy car for the moment!


----------



## sprocketser (Aug 4, 2012)

Great job on that dream car fella !


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Meh suppose it looks alright.










Ok I'm just jealous and it looks stunning!


----------



## rej150 (Apr 23, 2014)

Oh my. Now that is a thing of beauty!


----------



## s29nta (Mar 9, 2013)

stunning mate:argie::thumb:


----------



## I_Am_Mike (Mar 9, 2014)

Great work and lovely car!


----------



## WhiteRoc_170 (Jan 31, 2013)

Stunning car mate . So jealous lol.


----------



## yetizone (Jun 25, 2008)

Exquisite ! :argie:


----------



## mechrepairs (Aug 11, 2008)

Stunning looking car

Carl


----------



## lofty (Jun 19, 2007)

Thanks chaps, as you can imagine I'm rather happy with it.I'm pleased I went for the Salsa red with the black pack and carbon bits, it all seems to gel really well.The car itself is amazing, great noise, handling and pace, its also very comfortable, Jaguar have done an brilliant job :thumb:


----------



## adamb87 (Jan 13, 2012)

i am absolutely speechless !!! wow


----------



## Ernie Bernie (Oct 17, 2009)

That is a beauty. v.nice !!!


----------



## samm (May 19, 2006)

How much do kidneys go for theses days. Simply stunning.


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm  very nice


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

I pass a Jag showroom in Canterbury every day, without exception I stop to admire the F types on display, doesn't seem to matter what colour, they all look fantastic, best looking model since the iconic E type.

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

Beautiful doesn't say it all.


----------



## Jord (Apr 3, 2012)

Such a stunning car.

Was behind one down some country lanes in the Peak District a few weeks back and it sounded incredible, even when it was only doing like 45-50mph..

Enjoy it, hope it gets driven properly :thumb:


----------



## pinch (Oct 30, 2011)

A very mean looking vehicle.
Love it


----------



## Clyde (Feb 15, 2012)

Stunning car congrats!


----------



## Golf kid (Dec 30, 2013)

Stunning. Does it have the sport exhaust?


----------



## ravi811 (Jul 19, 2012)

see these everyday, they are absolutely beautiful and sound amazing!


----------



## lofty (Jun 19, 2007)

They sound good just starting up, even better on the up change under hard acceleration and just as good on the overrun, loads of pops, bangs and crackles.The V6S comes as standard with the sports exhaust, but you have to add the loud button for the extra decibels.The V8 is even naughtier.


----------



## Chrisr1806 (Aug 6, 2013)

:argie::argie::argie:

That would go nicely with my Rangie!


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Great:thumb:


----------



## StreetShotz (May 23, 2014)

What a beautiful car!!!!


----------



## Paul04 (Jul 26, 2013)

Sweet!


----------



## RCL (Jan 21, 2013)

nice car!


----------



## 66Rob (Sep 25, 2007)

Gorgeous, saw a White one at the Gym last night (parked way to close to a Honda Jazz) that looked good, but the Red is stunning great choice.


----------



## Baracuda (Apr 28, 2008)

Thank you for sharing ! It looks amazing, especially from the back.


----------



## JwilliamsM (Dec 20, 2011)

What a beauty, rare to say that these days! Nice to see the bonnet opening backwards, cant think of any modern car that still does that!!


----------



## josh263uk (Nov 21, 2009)

Absolutely Stunning!!! Great color too. 

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Seronet (Sep 13, 2011)

Wow what a car.!


----------



## ocdetailer (Apr 9, 2014)

Congratulations on the stunning new car, I can only imagine what it looks like in the sun (especially with BoS on solid red paint)


----------



## GAVSY (Mar 19, 2013)

The kids were looking over my shoulder as I scrolled through the pics and they both said '"WOW!, that's AWESOME!!!!"


----------



## lofty (Jun 19, 2007)

GAVSY said:


> The kids were looking over my shoulder as I scrolled through the pics and they both said '"WOW!, that's AWESOME!!!!"


Kids seem to love it, I've lost count of shouts of 'nice car mister' 
My Sons face was a picture when I picked him up from school the day I collected it as he didn't know I had ordered one 
I've had a few people talking to me about in car parks etc, it generates a lot of attention, all positive which can only be a good thing.


----------



## kartman (Aug 2, 2012)

Gorgeous!!! Saw a white one on the road the other day thought that looked good but the salsa red and all the carbon make it look even more awesome. Colour me jealous!


----------



## Rascal_69 (Sep 20, 2009)

Lovely 

My neighbour has grey one. 
Sorry state it's in already. 

But the noise  poppin and banging. Crazy. 

Enjoy


----------



## Jonny_R (Oct 23, 2012)

wow absolutely stunning car!

First real one ive seen


----------



## hibberd (Jul 5, 2006)

Thank you for spoiling my day and making me realise that I am too poor... what a horrible car..sob sob Joking aside what a glorious colour and car.


----------



## GAVSY (Mar 19, 2013)

As someone said earlier in the thread , its THE best looking car you car buy at the mo, FACT! :thumb:

Simply Stunning :doublesho

Good work sir


----------



## MadOnVaux! (Jun 2, 2008)

They look kinda Ferrari-ish in Red i think.


----------



## Yoghurtman (Dec 9, 2008)

That's one great looking car 💜


----------



## Steve (Mar 18, 2014)

i need some new pants please


----------



## gibbo555 (May 3, 2011)

That is superb sir, beautiful spec and colour, looking at its best :thumb:


----------



## JONOGT6 (Mar 23, 2014)

Holy Moly, thats just awesome. So good to see it in Red rather than Black or White yawn!


----------



## caddydaddyoad (May 8, 2007)

Arguably the prettiest car ever made. Jaguar back to what it does best after been lost in the wilderness for far too long. A more than worthy successor to the E-Type. Enjoy her Sir.


----------



## bazz (May 15, 2007)

wow what else can I say.
then wheels are sexy


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Great taste mate. I was lucky enough to be out and drive a V8 R recently, it was a pre release demo and simply superb. I think the V6 would be more than enough, maybe missing some noise.


----------



## Cmak444 (Dec 21, 2013)

Wow that is beautiful


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

That is the most beautiful car I have ever seen. 
Health to enjoy every mile in that beauty!

Cooks


----------



## lofty (Jun 19, 2007)

Thanks chaps


----------



## pee (Apr 6, 2009)

Someone near me has just bought one of these and it looks even better in the flesh. Such a nice looking car


----------



## steve from wath (Dec 12, 2008)

stunning car and very good work

one went by me yesterday wow what a sound on full chat,gave me goosebumps


lovely motor


----------



## Bizcam (Nov 19, 2012)

Lovely car. Booked a test drive.


----------



## 123HJMS (Mar 13, 2013)

The pops and bangs from these f-types is a joke!!! Literally the tiniest bit of throttle needed!! Love em


----------



## ALLR_155528 (May 20, 2014)

Absolutely beautiful car


----------



## clioryan (Aug 22, 2012)

This car is. By far the best car on the road today love it


----------



## orangeross (Apr 5, 2010)

stunning motor


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

Went past a soft top version in roadworks today, even stationary traffic had not taken the smile off the drivers face :thumb:


----------



## niall_325i (Oct 4, 2012)

Awesome car - love the sound of these


----------

